# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  обновление антивируса без интернета

## ToT

На предприятии стоит Symantec 9.0 всё нормально обновляется, но есть задумка сделать так чтоб сотрудники могли обновить свои домашние антивирусы прсто скопировав обновление которое качает наш сервер!
не там папку с общим доступом сделать или что-то в этом роде, только вот никак не могу найти, как это сделать... Везде описывается само обновление антивиря, не будут же они приносить компьтеры на работу :)

----------


## rus0lan

> На предприятии стоит Symantec 9.0 всё нормально обновляется, но есть задумка сделать так чтоб сотрудники могли обновить свои домашние антивирусы прсто скопировав обновление которое качает наш сервер!
> не там папку с общим доступом сделать или что-то в этом роде, только вот никак не могу найти, как это сделать... Везде описывается само обновление антивиря, не будут же они приносить компьтеры на работу :)


Как настроено обновление?
Скорее всего сервер SAV автоматом ходит в И-нет, откуда забирает обновления. Если так, то ничего сделать нельзя. 
Если же админ руками выкачивает обновления, тогда:
У Symantec есть два вида обновлений: файлы с раширением xdb - для серверов (с которых обновления забирают управляемые клиенты) и с расширением exe - для неуправляемых клиентов.
Для домашних клиентов, которые являются неуправляемыми, нужны обновления с расширением exe, которые нужно просто запустить на каждом компьютере.
Так что - говори с админом, или, если сам, качай вручную нужные файлы и раздавай пользователям.

----------


## ToT

а что отсюда качать ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/russia....0_CE/updates/
что-то так и не въехал :(
какой exe нужно

----------


## rus0lan

Качай ...i86.exe или ...x86.exe - один поменьше, другой побольше размером. Один из них выкачай и попробуй обновить сервер. Минут через 30 проверь клиентов. Если и у них все обновилось - все работает!
А вообще, проблемы SAV обсуждаются  тут: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...901&start=1820

----------

